# Nice , Simple , Tenon Sled



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2012/02/02/using-a-tenoning-sled/

Another useful tip from the good people at WoodSmith.com : )

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2012/02/02/board-jack/


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Addresses my problems I like this.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That will do it. good tip


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

oh yes Dusty.. they got my email. Woodsmith is one o the best


----------

